# Ranchero Prime Rib Sandwich



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Tonight I stopped by Quiznos before coming to work the shop and ordered the Ranchero Prime Rib Sandwich. It's prime rib, cheese, ancho peppers, and chipotle pepper mayo. It was a delicious sandwich with a good amount of bite. I recommend it. :tu:tu


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Quizznos is my favorite sandwich chain.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I have some great sandwich shops in my area (we call them hoagies around here ) but for a chain sandwich shop the Ranchero was very good.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I like to go to Lee's Sandwiches. 

I just love those cheap grilled pork on French bread Vietnamese sandwiches.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Tonight I stopped by Quiznos before coming to work the shop and ordered the Ranchero Prime Rib Sandwich. It's prime rib, cheese, ancho peppers, and chipotle pepper mayo. It was a delicious sandwich with a good amount of bite. I recommend it. :tu:tu


I am by far addicted to Quiznos, I eat it 4 times a week for lunch mon-thurs. I've tried almost all of the sandwiches except for the now ranchero, but with it being tested I think I will pick it up and try it out.

Btw, whats your favorite sandwich?
Personally mine is the Steak House Beef Dip.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Thillium said:


> Btw, whats your favorite sandwich?
> Personally mine is the Steak House Beef Dip.


Same here, I had it for lunch yesterday. I might ask for the Ranchero with Au Jus next time. :tu:tu


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I am not a fan of Quiznos... I love the Sponge Monkeys though... Too bad they are gone. Quiznos always smelled of Burnt Toast to me, and the sandwiches are just too pricey for not a lot of meat.. I saw the add for the Ranchero, it looked good and we have one across the street from where I work... I have had 7 of them in the last 2 weeks. I love that sandwich.. Its no baconator but it's a great lunch.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Picked up one last night for dinner. Great sandwich!:tu:tu


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

All I can get around here is subway. bleech! Now Togo's was the best hero chain around IMHO. 

T


----------

